# poop in a bag



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Interesting. WAG bags are not permitted in most places. Regulations always state that you need to carry a washable/reusable system. I'm not sure why, but when they start to find dumpsters and outhouses filled with them, they might also require more.


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

WAG bags are permitted on the San Juan now!


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Wag bags could be considered washable and reuseable... I wouldn't want to be the one cleaning them out though...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I was talking with one of the rangers up there who said that next season everyone will have to pack out their poop from the Upper C.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

WAG Bags are permitted on lots of rivers. Most require you to carry a sealed container to haul them out which might be a good idea in any event. I still think its a good system if you are willing to buy the bags.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree that they seem like a good system. A friend of mine purchased mylar ziplock bags to drop them into and they never stunk. I believe the RESTOP company has some thing similar that comes with a mylar bag.

We camped at Benches 2 on the upper C last month and the pit toilet has been recently filled in.


----------



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

The American Whitewater website indicates these bags are "approved for disposal in any garbage can." I find that hard to believe. Please, please, do not put any of these bags into any of my garbage cans.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

tens of millions of diapers make WAG bags an insignificant.contribution to the waste stream


----------



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

swiftwater15 said:


> tens of millions of diapers make WAG bags an insignificant.contribution to the waste stream


LOL, excellent point! I am assuming you are meaning to include Depends. Heck, maybe we could all just wear astronaut diapers, and dispense with the Groover altogether!


----------



## rmathis27 (Apr 2, 2008)

The reason wag bags are not permitted on some rivers is that "sometimes" those using them get sick of packing them around and stop using them. Especially on long trips. However a storage system for them is a good call. Not sure where else you are going to dispose of the wags than in a dumpster.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 2, 2006)

We have been using these bags for years now. They work great. Once out on Ruby/ horsetheif a lady ttried to help me breakdown camp but she stowed the system improperly. It was really hot out there, so the next day when I had to open the bag to seal it correctly I was apprehensive to say the least. To my surprise the 'contents' already looked like crystal clear ice cubes floating in 7-up with bubbles. There was no odor. Yes, the EPA approves them for disposal in dumpsters and I can see why.


----------



## H2UhOh (Jul 27, 2010)

Someone showed me another brand similar to the Wag Bag. I think it was called Clean Solutions.

I recently used Wag Bags myself, and it's definitely less offensive than using a boom box. Although the instructions on the bag say it is intended for one use, there is enough room in the bags to use for several poops. (This does get kinda nasty.) If you do this, it would be a good idea to buy the gelling agent in bulk powder form and put some more of that in the bag before first use. Also bring extra toilet paper and hand sanitizer.

One guy told me he used one bag for a 5-day trip.

Probably should get used to these kinds of pack-it-out regulations. Even some ocean "trails" areas require Wag Bag use. And after seeing how places such as Flaming Gorge Reservoir that allow catholes became filthy with unburied poop AND used toilet paper wafting around, I think the average boater (i.e., powerboater) is all too likely to be a lazy slob.


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

The Wag Bag instructions don't say one use - they say up to 32 ounces. Unless you are full of shit, so to speak, that's more than one use. We used them one a day for four people and it was fine, although yes, you need your own TP and hand san. 

I didn't know you could buy more of the magic powder! I will have to look into this - I think it would be a good idea, yes. We had a VERY hot trip (temps >>100 every day) and the poop storage bucket did get a little whiffy - although when we came home, we ended up putting it outside for 5 days, until our trash day, and it didn't smell very much at all when we took the liner bag out, so I am thinking that it just took a while for the powder to do its thing.


----------



## H2UhOh (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmm, the Wag Bag in question specified "intended for one use". That bag was bought 3 yrs ago, though. I don't have any new ones.

Women should pee FIRST (outside the bag) before using the Wag Bag!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Does anyone know where to get the magic gel agent? Is it just kitty litter? I'm a big fan of wag-bags when in high-use areas, but $2 a plop adds up.


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

We got them earlier this year. The ones we have are labeled "GO anywhere toilet kit / The original WAG BAG" by Cleanwaste and say on the back of the package: "You can use the waste bag more than once before you toss it - gels up to 32 oz."

We buy in bulk from a wholesale supplier (I agree, at retail it's awfully pricy - hell, at wholesale it's pricy, too!) and I see the magic gel agent, amusingly named "Poo Powder", in their catalog. It looks like one can also buy it from the manufacturer at Cleanwaste | World's leader in personal human waste management.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I like the the wag bags but after getting a groovere for a birthday present (one of these days I'll get tem for that) and getting over the emptying of one ( after I found 4 places between cisco and wolcott not including state parks which I found to be a rip off) I prefer it. When we go out as a group the wag bag system goes with us if we have children along so they don't get freaked by the box of poo


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

The WAG Bags that come for use with the PETT toilet hold far more than one poo. One bag usually takes a day's worth for a small trip, if, like any other groover, you don't pee in it.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Wag bags ain't just for river trips. Cat holes just don't cut it anymore for some high traffic camping areas. Clear Creek Canyon on the Ark is a prime example. Don't let my dogs give you kisses when I'm up there!


----------



## Trebor (Jun 2, 2006)

At AAA Inflatables just north of Coors Field they stock PET systems. Portable Environmental Toilets. We have done multiday trips with 10 people and only need 1 bag per day. You can also buy Poo Powder there but if you use the PET bags I think it is better because the plastic bags are biodegradable.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Please put your dog's poop in your WAGBAG. Sorry if it's not convenient.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

and in honor of this thread I give you my avatar of me cleaning out my groover


----------

